# I finally bought a clipper! Is this one okay?



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope yours works out for you; I bought a lower-end Wahl product and it's USELESS. Well I shouldn't say useless, it does FFT really well. It's the body fur it is terrible at. But as I say, you bought a higher-end pair than I did, and Wahl does have really good customer service in case you need to exchange or return them.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Hopefully a few others will chime in.  I almost bought a Wahl Arco for $99, but decided to buy the better one. There was one inbetween this Bravura and the Arco = the Chromado. Since they were on sale and the price difference was nominal, I bought the 'better' one. Paying a few dollars more might be worth it?

This one had very good reviews. The main negative were that it didn't last forever, but that was from professional groomers who used theirs daily. I know you have to buy new blades on occasion rather than trying to sharpen the old ones. 

Anyway, crossing fingers here.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

The blades can be sharpened, there's just some trick to it. New Edge Sharpening in Lakeland, Fl sharpens them.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Outwest,

The bravura is a GREAT clipper...with the comb attachments you can groom the entire dog if you want. I use it (purple also) to groom almost all the time and rarely pick up my larger clippers. Many groomers feel the same way, they are so light weight and easy to handle. I send my blades to Jeff at Northern Tails Sharpening and they come back as good as new. He also has wonderful videos on his site to care for your new 5 in one blades. 

Please watch some of the videos from this site:

Grooming Smarter



Good luck and best wishes with the new pup!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Im still debating between wahl bravura and oster A5 goldens for my future spoo. Any advice is appreciated. 

Typing this on my phone.. my god what a pain in the @&! the android keyboard is!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wahl Bravura is AMAZING you will not be disappointed. Perfect for FFT, great for a new pup (very quiet and doesn't heat up), and it can be used for whole body clipping (I do it!), though eventually if you do lots of whole body clipping you may end up deciding to buy a more powerful Oster A-5 or Andis type clipper (I still haven't done it yet!)

The handlers I know use the Wahl Bravura for FFT. It is so easy to use, ergonomic to hold, doesn't heat up, quiet, everything I already said. You'll love it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Im still debating between wahl bravura and oster A5 goldens for my future spoo. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Typing this on my phone.. my god what a pain in the @&! the android keyboard is!


I think it depends what you want most...

Oster A5 is a great clipper for the body...very powerful, and you can use it on FFT (lots of people do it). Though it will heat up faster. And it's big. And personally, I cannot do FFT well with it.

Bravura is small, quiet, light, doesn't heat up much, perfect for FFT, and you can do body clipping (though it's much less efficient at it.)

For me, the Bravura was the obvious choice, because FFT is the majority of what I do. I don't do much body clipping, though I have been following my groomer's already set patterns with it lately, and it does fine. Eventually, when I can justify spending the $146, I'd like to get the Andis UltraEdge for basic body clipping. (I've used one and found it easier for me to use than my mom's big 'ol Oster A5)

Just my two cents. Not coming from an experienced groomer, as you know.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Hopefully a few others will chime in.  I almost bought a Wahl Arco for $99, but decided to buy the better one. There was one inbetween this Bravura and the Arco = the Chromado. Since they were on sale and the price difference was nominal, I bought the 'better' one. Paying a few dollars more might be worth it?
> 
> This one had very good reviews. The main negative were that it didn't last forever, but that was from professional groomers who used theirs daily. I know you have to buy new blades on occasion rather than trying to sharpen the old ones.
> 
> Anyway, crossing fingers here.


You def. made the right choice. I do have the Arco too. Though I dropped it a while back and the whole thing broke (oops!). Still need to send it in to be fixed. 

I now swear by my Bravura, I can't really tell the difference between the too..I think Bravura is a little more powerful??

I do recommend having a few extra blades on hand. Poodle foot knocks into clipper, clipper falls off grooming table, and then it's all out of whack and won't cut through hair. You can get them sharpened by people who know how (I find them at dog shows), but in the meantime, it's nice to have that extra blade...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, CM! You know how you buy something and then second guess yourself? 

I thought I should get one of these smaller types since I am not a professional it might be easier to handle for me. Mainly, I will be doing FFT on Jazz. I admit to disliking fuzzy poodle faces. I figured Bonnie's hair is so thick now that she really doesn't need a full body shave all that often. This clipper should do the job if needed even if it is not as powerful as the big ones. 

I thought the Bravura was a good choice for what I want right now. I might end up getting a more powerful one if I really decide to do ALL my own grooming all the time. I am just gathering bits and pieces of equipment here and there. 

I use the patio table for grooming inbetween professional grooms. I might invest in a table and arm later on. Right now, I think I can get away with what I have. Thanks for the tip on a spare blade. 

I am looking forward to giving it a try!

oodle, thanks for the video link! I will certainly watch those!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

the Bravura is great for face feet and tail and sanitary... but for the whole body I would recommend a larger corded clipper. My favourite right now is the new Andis 5 speed  it's light and very small and feels great in my hand. Petedge sells it http://www.petedge.com/product/Andis-Excel-5-Speed-Pet-Grooming-Clipper/55182.utsgood Good luck!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks! I bookmarked it so if I end up wanting a full body shaver I can find it again.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Heather,
Since Im not a pro groomer and will only have my one spoo to groom, do you think the Bravura will be good enough for body clippering? I know its not as powerful as your andis or an A5 Golden but since I just have the one dog and dont have customers waiting on me, do you think the Bravura would do well enough? I really dont want to buy two clippers of course.



Interesting that PetEdge does say of the Bravura: "Sharpening is not recommended."

As I said, the guy at New Edge Sharpening in Lakeland, Fl said he can sharpen them, and a review on Amazon mentions someone else that does.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Interesting that PetEdge does say of the Bravura: "Sharpening is not recommended."
> 
> As I said, the guy at New Edge Sharpening in Lakeland, Fl said he can sharpen them, and a review on Amazon mentions someone else that does.


Some people do know how to sharpen them. I'd still keep an extra blade or two on hand.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

for fft i love my wahl arco and i'd do it again. the bravura is also very like it, maybe a bit better. i use the big corded clippers infrequently just to do a whole shave down.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

The Bravura specs say:

Strokes per minute: 4,500/5,000

Im not sure what that means. I know it can be used corded or cordless. Does anyone know if it kicks into higher speed when used with the cord?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

For whole body I prefer corded clippers. Have not found a cordless that works well. I have the Acro & love it for FFT but I do need lots of blades for it. I bought just for my Poodles & for showing BUT I really loved the weight & ease of it I started using on every dog for the feet etc... Now, I have not had the blades sharpened but have some sharpeners that can get at least 1 or 2 sharpens in before it is useless. I hate that reason since the blades are fairly expensive for basically a disposable blade. I prefer just getting a single speed or even a 2 speed Andis which are cheap enough under $130.00 & the blades you buy for them will last many years.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Replacement blade runs 25-30 plus shipping. Reviews from more than one person said blade lasts over a year with frequent use. I might order a replacement blade in a month just in case I drop it.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Perfect timing of this thread and thank goodness for the search function. Based on all the positive comments here and on other threads I'm going to purchase the same deal from PetEdge - now just to decide on purple or red :-D


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Outwest have you used your new clippers yet?? If so what did you think?


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

outwest, I have NO input on your question about clippers. I just want to say that I love your picture. That is Bonnie? correct? I think she looks fabulous!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

A groomer friend of mine let me try her Bravura....now I can't wait to get my own! It was quiet, small, and clipped Trev's fft with ease, not heating up or having any issues gong through his coat. I used it on the #30 setting, and since the teeth are close together, there was no nicking or clipper burn, and I've always had trouble with #30s nicking...it's why I won't use them. I also used the Bravura for his body work with a soc on it and it did fine, but I wasn't clipping off very much and his coat had been well prepared. My friend said that on some spoos with really thick, course coats it has trouble but for the most part is just fine. And I'm glad you got metal combs, plastic ones are awful things!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I got my clipper the other day! It's pretty purple. I haven't tried it other than to turn it on and off and clip the metal combs on and off (the metal combs were a free gift while the clipper is on sale). They are color coded, which is SO NICE! I taped the codes onto the case it came with. I threw away the plastic combs that came with the clipper- the metal ones look far better. The clipper is medium sized and feels light and comfortable in my hand. I haven't gotten the nerve up to try it yet. Jazz was trimmed not long ago. Bonnie doesn't need it yet. 

It has a little clicky thing on the blade for the different lengths and seems very easy to use. I have to read the book and watch videos before I try it for real.


----------



## akimpix (Jan 1, 2012)

Outwest, 
Keep us posted on your clipper experience. We're about to purchase one ourselves, just to shave face & feet.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like there is a consensus that the Bravura is a great clipper for FFT but lacks a little power for body shaving. But just to add one more vote.. 
I talked to a groomer today who told me the same thing. She said the Bravura is a "must have" for poodles, but she uses a more powerful clipper for the body (Andis 2 speed). I asked her why not just use the Andis for FFT and she said its too loud and it burns the face too easily.

So, I have decided to go with the Bravura. Since I'll just have the one dog I think I can make due with it for body shaving.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i just did a fft and sanitary on two poodles today. i just want to let you know my experience with the blades for the cordless wahls. one will not last a year. i think with regular use on 2 standards it will last about 3 months. i'd strongly consider getting a back up or 2. (i have 3 or 4. lol)

i


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

faerie said:


> i just did a fft and sanitary on two poodles today. i just want to let you know my experience with the blades for the cordless wahls. one will not last a year. i think with regular use on 2 standards it will last about 3 months. i'd strongly consider getting a back up or 2. (i have 3 or 4. lol)
> 
> i


Do you use the black blade or the silver?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

silver. 

i use the 30 setting on temperance. 15 and 30 on seelie. 


(my son used the 40 setting the other night!!!! he was trimming his sideburns and went ... whirrrr! up too far and shaved his whole head!)

good thing we have clippercide. don't want the dogs to use a dirty blade

(tee hee ... .just kidding)

(kinda ... sorta)


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine came in today - the red color is really not like the pictures it's definitely more dull than bright. But tomorrow I'll be checking out the most important part.... how they work on tiny Bella 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I notice they make it in green (my favorite color), though PetEdge doesnt carry it in green. Looks like an ugly green anyway at cherrybrook.com. I'll probably get the red. Ah, the things we have to worry about.. :laugh:

My pup is due to be born Monday!!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had the Arco SE for, wow, close to a year...and I love it. I think the combs for it are great. 

But I do have trouble with it on Lily's body coat, but she's still mostly baby-fine and I found the the combs didn't really pick up the hair and hold it very well. (They work great on my powder puff crested though!) 

So I bought a Wahl KM2 for Lily's body, so I could buy longer blades. I've had a lot of success with the KM2 and a 4 and 4FC blade. Makes her body and legs almost perfect with minimal effort, and it's a great length.

I got a free mini Arco with my KM2 and I'm enjoying that even more than the Arco for feet. 

I think it's the sort of thing where one tool does not fit all. The clippers and other grooming tools pay for themselves quickly though.  Locally Lily is $65 and Trix is $45 for a full groom (non-mobile...for mobile it's about $20 more per dog). I figure even if I accumulate $500 in grooming tools and supplies (and I probably have LOL) that they've paid for themselves in less than six months. 

Plus...I can make them look however I want! Learning curve, yes, but it gets easier the more you do it.

Oh and a note on the 5-in1 blade for the Bravura...I have three, so that I can rotate them when they start to get warm.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

outwest said:


> I got my clipper the other day! It's pretty purple. I haven't tried it other than to turn it on and off and clip the metal combs on and off (the metal combs were a free gift while the clipper is on sale). They are color coded, which is SO NICE! I taped the codes onto the case it came with. I threw away the plastic combs that came with the clipper- the metal ones look far better. The clipper is medium sized and feels light and comfortable in my hand. I haven't gotten the nerve up to try it yet. Jazz was trimmed not long ago. Bonnie doesn't need it yet.
> 
> It has a little clicky thing on the blade for the different lengths and seems very easy to use. I have to read the book and watch videos before I try it for real.


Did you try out your new clipper yet? How do you like it?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

No, but I am going to pretty soon. Jazz' face is getting fuzzy.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Take this with not just a grain but a whole bottle of salt as I am a complete newbie... but my Bravura clippers are being returned to Pet Edge. I'm just not comfortable with the size of the clippers with my toy Bella. I'm looking for something smaller, lighter yet could still handle the job. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My guy will be full sized. I have seen nice little toy sized ones. The Bravura is a medium size. I am pretty sure the Arco's are smaller. I know the next one up is smaller, too. I wanted to try the bravura in case I needed to do any coat things.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Minnie said:


> Take this with not just a grain but a whole bottle of salt as I am a complete newbie... but my Bravura clippers are being returned to Pet Edge. I'm just not comfortable with the size of the clippers with my toy Bella. I'm looking for something smaller, lighter yet could still handle the job. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


Minnie....I have the Bravura and I use them for the entire groom on my 5 lb toy, It is just a matter of getting used to them. Some of the smaller clippers come with a fixed 30 blade which is too short to do a sanitary IMO (a newbie should never start with a 30 blade on anything). I groomed a 30 lb Cockapoo yesterday and never took out my corded clippers, the finish on her was outstanding with little scissor work. I think it is just a matter of you getting used to them. Any clippers are awkward for someone who is just starting out, if you use them you will love them. Good luck!!!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Minnie....I have the Bravura and I use them for the entire groom on my 5 lb toy, It is just a matter of getting used to them. Some of the smaller clippers come with a fixed 30 blade which is too short to do a sanitary IMO (a newbie should never start with a 30 blade on anything). I groomed a 30 lb Cockapoo yesterday and never took out my corded clippers, the finish on her was outstanding with little scissor work. I think it is just a matter of you getting used to them. Any clippers are awkward for someone who is just starting out, if you use them you will love them. Good luck!!!


Thank you for this info it really helps. I've already sent the Bravura back as I have others this size or more powerful. I'm headed to a grooming show this weekend with a huge list of vendors so I'm hoping to be able to find a pair that "feels right" if that makes any sense. Thankfully my groomer is actually going with me so hopefully she can help steer me in the right direction. I really only want to help maintain her between grooms so I'm thinking maybe the Bravura mini might be an option? But only if the blades are interchangeable so I can start with long blades until I learn the proper technique - the last thing I want to do is hurt my little girl :afraid:


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Some of the smaller clippers come with a fixed 30 blade which is too short to do a sanitary IMO (a newbie should never start with a 30 blade on anything).


I am tempted to get the *Mini* Arco for face / feet / sanitary but I see it comes with the 30 blade. Would putting a 10 blade on the arco mini be a good solution? (Im assuming you can swap blades on the mini?) Seems like I could use that for F/F/S and get a high speed clipper like the Andis AG2 for body work. I dont have any experience grooming so Im trying to figure out the best solution. The pup Im getting is a standard.


EDIT: I dont think the mini arco takes other sized blades, but I see it comes with combs. But the come sizes start at 3 mm and go up. A 10 blade cuts 1.5 mm, so it doesnt seem like you can do a 10-blade equivalent with a mini arco.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> My guy will be full sized. I have seen nice little toy sized ones. The Bravura is a medium size. I am pretty sure the Arco's are smaller. I know the next one up is smaller, too. I wanted to try the bravura in case I needed to do any coat things.


I have the Bravura and the Arco. The body of the clipper is just about the same size. The Bravura blade and the Arco blade are the exact same. There is only one blade manufactured for both of those clippers.

The Mini Arco is much smaller and uses a much smaller, fixed blade.


----------



## critterclipper (Jun 13, 2010)

Minnie said:


> Take this with not just a grain but a whole bottle of salt as I am a complete newbie... but my Bravura clippers are being returned to Pet Edge. I'm just not comfortable with the size of the clippers with my toy Bella. I'm looking for something smaller, lighter yet could still handle the job. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


Be careful with the "mini" fixed blade trimmers. The blades teeth are often spaced just enough to catch toe webbing or around her mouth. It sounds like the opposite would be true but the more narrow the teeth are spaced, the safer they are. I recommend the bravura or arco with the 5-1 blade which you can adjust to a longer setting while you are getting used to it and reduce your chances of hurting your baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I have to eat my words..... I was at the AAGS with my groomer and she showed me the proper technique of using the Bravura clippers and many, many, many groomers including mine raved about these. Unfortunately DH had already sent mine back to PetEdge so I repurchased these (at a better deal with the combs) in purple this time (love the purple, silver, and green in person). As soon as I have everything unpacked I'll be charging these to give them another try later in the week and will update with my progress or lack there of.... In this case it was definitely the user and not the clippers! 

Oh and much of the advise was DO NOT buy the Bravura or any other mini with a fixed 30-40 blade if you are a newbie - way way way to easy to mistakenly cut your poodles!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Well I have to eat my words..... I was at the AAGS with my groomer and she showed me the proper technique of using the Bravura clippers


I wish I could have seen that. Any tips you can share??


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Minnie said:


> Oh and much of the advise was DO NOT buy the Bravura or any other mini with a fixed 30-40 blade if you are a newbie - way way way to easy to mistakenly cut your poodles!


I understand how mini clippers with fixed 30-40 blades could be risky for a newbie. But how would a Bravura be any riskier than any other clipper? The blade adjusts from 9-40.


----------



## Doodlegirl (Aug 13, 2012)

Now I am worrying I didn't get a good one? Is this one okay? I have been worrying the stainless steel comb set maybe gets hot or something? 

I should have asked for opinions here before I bought it, but was this a decent choice for me?[/QUOTE]

I use an Andis Pro Clip-$150-black-Standard Poodle on front)and would never go with anything other. This gets the job done in about 20 mins, including feet and face. I was using a cheapy from Conair-$25 it got the job done, just took an hour or more without feet and face! SO, I would def recommend the Andis pro clip. Wahl is one of the better brands of clippers but I dont know much about the one you are talking about. Usually cordless will also have less power. I bought a cordless foot trimmer and it sucked! took it back the next day-never again, staying with my Andis. Sorry for not helping on your question, just wanted to put my words in for the Andis! 

OH and even my Andis gets hot. Since it is so quick to shave, I usually don't have to take a break unless I am shaving multiple dogs. This is what I do. Shave the sensitive areas first while the blade is cool. (face, feet, tail, privates) then with your guard on or switch to a longer blade for the body and underbody. Pet stores also sell a blade cooling spray. I don't personally use it, but I've seen I and wondered. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I understand how mini clippers with fixed 30-40 blades could be risky for a newbie. But how would a Bravura be any riskier than any other clipper? The blade adjusts from 9-40.


I think what I wrote must have been misinterpreted... the question from a PP was about the mini clippers which I was also considering - the Bravura mini but after finding out how close these fixed blade clippers shave I was told this is not a good idea for newbies.... it seems like it would be ie (smaller) but it's definitely not. Hope that clears up my comment of "Bravura or any other mini with a fixed 30-40 blade."


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Jacamar said:


> I wish I could have seen that. Any tips you can share??


The show was outstanding and definitely worth the time for any newbie that just wants to do in between grooming on their pets to highly experienced groomers.

As for clippers tips I'd going to let experienced groomers comment there as I'm just barely getting started on my journey.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Oh and much of the advise was DO NOT buy the Bravura or any other mini with a fixed 30-40 blade if you are a newbie - way way way to easy to mistakenly cut your poodles!



The Brav Minis come with a "5-position adjustable cutting guide". What is that? Is that a comb-like thing that makes the 30 blade cut more like a 10?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> The Brav Minis come with a "5-position adjustable cutting guide". What is that? Is that a comb-like thing that makes the 30 blade cut more like a 10?


It means that you can slide a lever to adjust (or "guide") the blade to the position of: 9, 10, 15, 30, or 40. The 30 blade cuts like a 30 blade, and so forth.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Jacamar said:


> The Brav Minis come with a "5-position adjustable cutting guide". What is that? Is that a comb-like thing that makes the 30 blade cut more like a 10?


Bravura’s have a five-position blade that allows cutting lengths to adjust from 9 - 40. Brav Mini only comes with a #30 blade - way to short for beginners and a comb set. 

I considered going with the Brav Mini and was instructed by several groomers that absolutely do not start with a #30 - so I ended up with the full size Bravura in purple.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That is what I got, a purple one. It's pretty.  I didn't even nick Jazz' face with it. I need to attempt his feet. They are getting fuzzy.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I considered going with the Brav Mini and was instructed by several groomers that absolutely do not start with a #30 - so I ended up with the full size Bravura in purple.





outwest said:


> That is what I got, a purple one. It's pretty.



I just caved to peer pressure and ordered the purple Bravuras. :happy: :angel:


Wahl Color Bravura Cord/Cordless Clipper Purple $139.93

Top Performance Color Paw Pet Nail Polish $2.39

1 Clean Go Pet Puppy Pads 30 Per Bag $6.99

1 Gimborn Kwik Stop Styptic Powder .5 oz $4.69

1 Merchandise Coupon $15 FREE GIFT!

1 Wahl 5-in-1 Stainless Steel Attachment Comb Sets 8/Pkg FREE GIFT!


----------

